# Got myself an FFA GF! :D



## itsjustme (Jul 26, 2008)

Met this girl about 2-3 months ago on one of my many expeditions with some of my friends. She had travelled by herself so we were quick to invite her into the group. From the get-go we clicked in ways that previous relationships (a 2 year one and a 4 year one) lacked. The first night we met we ended up getting drunk on a beach before cuddling up on a cliff face and watching quite possibly the most beautiful sun-rise i've ever seen. That was when we first kissed. From there it turned out that she lived 20-30mins drive from my house, what are the odds! As the weeks went by i gently questioned her about what she liked and if she had any fantasies. She eventually confided that one of her favourite fantasies was the idea of dominating a fat man and making love to him whilst revelling in his fat. 
After this revelation i told her everything about my sexual preference from it's early signs in my childhood to my full realisation of what makes me tick, expecting nothing but rejection. To put a long story short....she loved it! She loved the thought of fattening me up and has slowly been making efforts to encourage more into me. Since we met i've put on about 10lbs and i can't see that number going down any time soon (only up maybe? ). We don't actually have a solid plan for me to put on weight, we're just seeing how it goes. She's an absoltutely amazing person and this side of it comes second without a moments thought...but obviously if i start to look noticeably bigger you lovely dimensions folk will be the first to see the pictorial progression. 

Peace out! XxX


----------



## bexy (Jul 26, 2008)

congrats!! hope you guys are real happy together


----------



## MetalGirl (Jul 26, 2008)

Lucky you, seriously dude. I wish you all the happiness in the world.


----------



## itsjustme (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks for the nice words. :blush: I'm showing her the site as well at this very moment. She says you all seem lovely.  She made me a huge tea then forced a whole tub of ice-cream down me whilst i played GTA4! I'll keep you guys posted! :eat1:


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jul 26, 2008)

Congrats dude, enjoy life's buffet


----------



## itsjustme (Jul 27, 2008)

Came down stairs this morning to a big full english fry-up. Life is good! :eat2:


----------



## JiminOR (Jul 28, 2008)

That's great, I wish you both a long and happy relationship.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 28, 2008)

Aw congrats and good luck with everything:]


----------



## Melian (Jul 29, 2008)

This may be the perfect relationship....

Congrats, man.


----------



## itsjustme (Jul 29, 2008)

She ordered me take-out last night (naturally i paid). Onion rings, Chicken nuggets, 1/2lbs chicken burger, Large garlic bread covered in cheese and two bags of potato chips (one of which she had). Coupled with a large bottle of fizzy pop, i was bursting by the end of it, but happy.


----------



## itsjustme (Aug 6, 2008)

Sorry to bump the thread but i'm now just under 12stone and according to my GF i'll be over that by tomorrow night. Pics soon to follow! :eat1:


----------



## washburn (Aug 6, 2008)

lucky chap! congrats, it's always good to here of people finding happiness.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Aug 7, 2008)

/cheer

Right on!


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 7, 2008)

<--Envious

But congrats, man. You're livin' the dream.


----------



## itsjustme (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm starting to show a bit now. Here's a pic from before I met my GF compared with one now. Let me know what you think! 

Before weight 150lbs.






Present weight 170lbs (and growing)





Encouragement, food suggestions, future pic ideas, weight limit? All are welcome!


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Aug 16, 2008)

Wow! Looking good there! Getting nice and chubby...all down to your new gf!

Anyone else commented on your weight gain? It's always a good indication your are really starting to gain when people comment...

Hope it keeps up well, please keep us updated 

Bella xXx


----------



## itsjustme (Aug 17, 2008)

Funny you should mention comments made by other people. Before i met my GF i was slimming down somewhat and had lost most of it from my belly, but the other day one of my friend's in work commented, "all that effort losing your belly wasted" She didn't mean it nastily though. Another colleague asked, "when's it due?" So yeah people are starting to notice.


----------



## itsjustme (Aug 20, 2008)

More pics, I'm nicely over 12 stone now. 






*Before*





*After*





Hope you're all enjoying these pics. Would be nice if more people posted their encouragement!


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm enjoying your pics! Looking good...and love the camera angle on the latest pic  Such a cute tummy growing there :wubu:

Bella xXx


----------



## itsjustme (Aug 25, 2008)

Just got back from leeds festival which consisted mainly of intensive amounts of food and alcohol. Pics soon to follow!


----------



## Love.Metal (Aug 29, 2008)

Aww, yay you!!!

Congrats on the new girly :]

Hope this continues to bring happiness for both of you.
[Great pics, btw.]

<3


----------



## itsjustme (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for the kinds words and encouragement. I'm quite shy about this so the more the better! 
Here's another belly shot. I don't know if you notice but the button is dissapearing under my growing belly if you compare it to the previous pic in the similiar pose.





Here's another before and after for you too!

Before





After (well, this is my current size)





As always, positive encouragement is most welcome! :blush:


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Sep 7, 2008)

Awesome progression itsjustme... hope your gf keeps up the good work 

Bella xXx

P.s - especially love the stomach ridge developing in the last pic


----------



## itsjustme (Oct 5, 2008)

Sorry to bump this thread. I'm now over 13 stone and still gaining. Pics soon to follow!


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 5, 2008)

Lovely pics...but am I the only one that is disturbed by the head on the shelf in your room??


----------



## itsjustme (Nov 28, 2008)

Sorry to bump this thread but i'm now nearly 14 and a half stone so i thought i'd let you see my progress. I can't wear the green shorts anymore as i'm simply too big for them. 

Enjoy


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 28, 2008)

Awww! Sweeet... so happy for you :]

Lovely pics too... cute belly growing there


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Nov 30, 2008)

Looookin' gooooood there 

Keep it up! :eat1:

Bella xXx


----------



## itsjustme (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry to bump the thread! I thought i'd let you all know how my progress was going. I've now reached 15 stone 3 lbs (213lb) and am steadily gaining again having reached a plateau coming up to christmas. I hope you all like the comparison pics and look forward to showing you more as the months go by.

Here's me a few months before christmas.





Here's me now!





As you can see my sides are now covered in folds which previously didn't exist. Hope to hear more kind words and encouragement! Also, i have plenty more pics if people would like to see more! 

Peace out.

Itsjustme

x x x


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 13, 2009)

Looking good! Great progress... Love those side rolls :happy::eat2:


----------



## itsjustme (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you very much!!


----------



## Tad (Feb 13, 2009)

Just awesome! You are so fortunate to have found each other  And yah, you are softening up nicely--I hope you are both enjoying your new rolls


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Feb 15, 2009)

Looking gooooood....keep it up, you look fantastic :blush:


----------



## JohnDohy (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow, great change, but you it has been a while since you posted ur last pics. Did you both brake up or are you just training your belly?


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Sep 7, 2009)

I hope he'll be back soon to report on his progress...

...itsjustme I miss you and your awesome taste in music!

Bella x


----------



## lovefeeding (Sep 7, 2009)

Ohh yeah me too he got such an amazing belly ^^


----------



## itsjustme (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow i'm blushing! I haven't been online for the past 6-7 months really as i have been without the internet. Finally i've got it again and the first time i check this post is bumped up again! I went up to nearly 16 stone but due to having little money even for the internet i ended up losing a bit. I'm currently hovering just over 15 stone and hoping to push it up again. Words of encouragement anyone?


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Sep 10, 2009)

16 Stone...reminds me of the Bush album! :happy:

Keep it up, hopefully you'll be able to afford some decent square meals soon, and then some  And I know your gf will help you with that...

P.s I like Feeder, I have a T-Shirt with Feeder on it...only I know the double meaning when I wear it! Thought I would share.

Take care,

Lady B xXx


----------



## itsjustme (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorry to bump this thread!! Thought i'd put up random pics of my slow progress over the past two years (in no particular order!)for anyone who wants a nosey. I'm still sat at around 15 stone in weight but am flabbier than i've ever been.

Recent pic!




Random assortment:


----------



## itsjustme (Jul 6, 2010)

More!


----------



## itsjustme (Jul 6, 2010)

Still more!


----------



## itsjustme (Jul 6, 2010)

Nearly done.


































And lastly the most recent pic of me, at glasonbury.


----------



## fatkid420 (Jul 11, 2010)

itsjustme said:


> Met this girl about 2-3 months ago on one of my many expeditions with some of my friends. She had travelled by herself so we were quick to invite her into the group. From the get-go we clicked in ways that previous relationships (a 2 year one and a 4 year one) lacked. The first night we met we ended up getting drunk on a beach before cuddling up on a cliff face and watching quite possibly the most beautiful sun-rise i've ever seen. That was when we first kissed. From there it turned out that she lived 20-30mins drive from my house, what are the odds! As the weeks went by i gently questioned her about what she liked and if she had any fantasies. She eventually confided that one of her favourite fantasies was the idea of dominating a fat man and making love to him whilst revelling in his fat.
> After this revelation i told her everything about my sexual preference from it's early signs in my childhood to my full realisation of what makes me tick, expecting nothing but rejection. To put a long story short....she loved it! She loved the thought of fattening me up and has slowly been making efforts to encourage more into me. Since we met i've put on about 10lbs and i can't see that number going down any time soon (only up maybe? ). We don't actually have a solid plan for me to put on weight, we're just seeing how it goes. She's an absoltutely amazing person and this side of it comes second without a moments thought...but obviously if i start to look noticeably bigger you lovely dimensions folk will be the first to see the pictorial progression.
> 
> Peace out! XxX



Congratulations on your achievement :bow:


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Aug 8, 2010)

Looking very very good itsjustme! Great gain, keep it up :smitten:

(I especially love the pictures of your girlfriend feeding you  )

And you look really cute in the last pic too, great hair!

Love and much much much further encouragement,

Lady Bella

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Melian (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow....I thought guys like you only existed on the Weight Board!

I'm just gonna go over here for a bit.....*faint noises* :smitten:


----------



## MissCrissi (Aug 10, 2010)

Whoa! I'll be honest: what your GF is doing is what I want to do to my fiancee. >,<; Too bad I don't think he has that same goal...or at least can't do it due to the crazy stress he has with his work.

Good luck!


----------



## Dutchgut (Aug 10, 2010)

It's good to see that you and your girl friend are still together and that she has helped you continue to fill out so well. It is my impression that you both are enjoying your development.


----------



## itsjustme (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow, thanks for the responses!! Well yes we certainly both like it but work and money restrictions get in the way quite alot. Plus there's the fact that i'm not a natural fatty and find it hard to keep the weight on.  On the good side though i've just landed a new job where i get to sit on my bottom all day behind a desk for a better wage than i'm on now. So hopefully that will help with further gains.  Pic suggestion?


----------

